

Google defends its use of proprietary tech in Hangouts - ralphm
http://www.techhive.com/article/2039820/google-weak-xmpp-support-capabilities-led-us-to-proprietary-tech-in-hangouts.html

======
ralphm
The stated reasons for dropping XMPP (federation) support in the new Google
Hangouts are startling inaccurate and misinformed. As one of the XMPP Council
members, I felt a rebuttal was in order:
[https://plus.google.com/116276248303121270590/posts/ggNwh9eL...](https://plus.google.com/116276248303121270590/posts/ggNwh9eLYWu)

